# ensenyar algú a fer alguna cosa



## Evalopca

És correcta aquesta construcció?

No hauríem d'interpretar 'a fer alguna cosa' com a complement directe, i llavors algú com a indirecte, oi?: ensenyar *a* algú a fer alguna cosa

L'original diu: Aki is teaching his students to speak about their nationalities and languages.

La traducció: L'Aki ensenya *els* seus alumnes a parlar sobre les seves nacionalitats i llengües.

Gràcies!


----------



## towombly

Sí, és ensenyar algú a fer alguna cosa.


----------



## ampurdan

"A fer alguna cosa" no és complement directe, perquè aquest no ve mai introduït per una preposició. És un complement regit (crec que també es diu "complement preposicional d'objecte").


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ara em feu dubtar

(1) Ensenyar matemàtiques a algú
'Matemàtiques' és el complement direct i 'algú' l'indirecte introduït per preposició.
Seguint aquest estructura, la frase de l'Evalopca hauria de ser:
(2) Ensenyar a llegir a algú
On 'algú' segueix sent l'indirecte i com diu l'Ampurdan 'a llegir' és el complement preposicional. 

Hi esteu d'acord?


----------



## Evalopca

Això és el que m'han dit a l'Optimot. 

La frase que ens consulteu no és correcta. L'accepció de _ensenyar_ a què feu referència significa 'Comunicar a algú (una ciència, un art, coneixences, una habilitat, etc.), donant-li'n lliçons, explicacions, fent demostracions o fent-li realitzar exercicis pràctics'. Per tant, el que es comunica (una ciència, un art, coneixences, una habilitat, etc.), que, en la vostra frase és _a parlar sobre les seves nacionalitats i llengües_, és el complement directe, i a qui es comunica (als seus alumnes), el complement indirecte. Noteu que el complement directe (indicat entre parèntesis) pot respondre a diverses estructures: _ensenyar (una cosa), ensenyar (a/de + oració d'infinitiu)_ i _ensenyar (que + oració)_. Per exemple: _La meva germana ensenya matemàtiques als alumnes, La meva germana ensenya a (o de) cantar als seus alumnes, A l'escola ensenyen als alumnes que cal respectar els altres.
_
La frase que ens consulteu pertany a l'estructura ensenyar (a/de + oració d'infinitiu) i, per tant, s'ha de construir de la manera següent: _L'Aki ensenya als seus alumnes a parlar sobre les seves nacionalitats i llengües.

_
Us convenç l'explicació? Suposos que tenen raó, però com que una vegada es van equivocar, vaig haver de fer una segona consulta i llavors van rectificar... Doncs ja no me'n refio al 100%.


----------



## betulina

Jo també dubto amb aquest "algú/a algú". Crec que és un verb que, segons el matís del significat, la persona "ensenyada" pot ser complement directe o indirecte... o almenys m'ho sembla. 

Ara només puc consultar el GREC i no n'acabo de treure l'aigua clara. A part de la frase que diu l'Avellana, també hi ha "Ja fa trenta anys que ensenya *els* nens del poble"... no s'hi podria afegir el complement preposicional i quedaria tot igual? Uf, quina espessor!...


Edito - Eva, segurament sí, tenen raó. Sorprèn això que (a/de + oració d'infinitiu) sigui complement directe, sobretot amb _a_, però jo ho donaria per bo. A veure si han convençut algú més.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Veient l'exemple que la Betulina cita del GREC, em sembla que la cosa deu ser així:

Amb un sol complement:
- Ensenyar matemàtiques
- Ensenyar els nens
És a dir, tant qui és ensenyat com la cosa ensenyada poden ser complement directe.

Quan hi ha dos complements, la cosa ensenyada és directe i qui és ensenyat indirecte.
- Ensenyar matemàtiques als nens.
- Ensenyar a llegir als nens
(El fet que hi hagi dues preposicions en aquesta última frase és el que despista una mica, però una és la del complement preposicional i l'altre és indirecte).

Espero no haver-me fet un embolic!


----------



## betulina

Doncs sí que sembla que segueix aquesta pauta, Avellana! Ara ja tinc un lloc a què agafar-me.


----------



## Evalopca

Crec que és una explicació molt clara i convincent!


----------

